# Ausfallenden SS



## Philsen82 (28. Februar 2009)

Hi,

hätte eine kurze Frage. Habe nen SS und es kam mit abgebauten Ausfallenden. Ansich ja kein Thema, nur ist da bei den befestigungsschrauben hinten jewals eine Beilagscheibe bei. Jetzt frage ich mich ob die nach innen oder nach außen gehört? Habe irgendwo, glaube bei mtbr, gelesen, dass wenn diese kleinen scheibchen fehlen oder falsch drin sind, der hinterbau knarzt wie sau. Kann mir des zufällig jemand der ein SS hat sagen? 

Danke für die Hilfe

Gruß


----------



## Christiaan (28. Februar 2009)

Ich habe die scheiben zwischen den dropout und den hinterbau an die innenseite gelegt, und das funtioniert gut, sind da damit mandie schrauben gut anziehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (28. Februar 2009)

Hi!
Ich habe sie auf die Außenseite gelegt! Das funktioniert auch gut!

Grüße


----------



## Philsen82 (28. Februar 2009)

ok ist also scheinbar egal. ich hab sie auch mal außen hin. Danke euch für die infos!

gruß


----------



## stylehead (11. März 2009)

Bei meinem gebrauchten SS waren keine solchen Unterlegscheiben dabei, mit dem Ergebnis, dass die Ausfallenden laut klappern.
Kann mir jemand sagen, was für Scheiben das sind? Am besten mit Bild + Maße...   

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## iRider (12. März 2009)

stylehead schrieb:


> Bei meinem gebrauchten SS waren keine solchen Unterlegscheiben dabei, mit dem Ergebnis, dass die Ausfallenden laut klappern.
> Kann mir jemand sagen, was für Scheiben das sind? Am besten mit Bild + Maße...
> 
> Vielen Dank schonmal!



Sind handelsübliche Unterlegscheiben, glaube 0,5 oder 1 mm dick mit Bohrung passend für die Schrauben der Ausfallenden. Sorry, ich bau die Ausfallenden jetzt nicht ab um die zu messen oder Bilder zu machen! 

Und ich würde sie innen verbauen da sonst der Hinterbau noch 2 mm weiter wird.


----------



## stylehead (14. März 2009)

Ja danke, das hilft mir schon gut weiter.


----------

